# Cyclogest 400mg Pessaries V Utrogestan 100mg Oral



## mrs.t (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi 

My clinic abroad had prescribed Utrogestan 100 mg (x4).... However sadly miscarried after 2ww albeit came to light just one embryo and the other bean seems to be a fighter.

Now my local fertility hospital has prescribed me Cyclogest 400mg.... Struggling to get these anywhere and tried a few chemists.

Any idea if its safe to rever back to Utrogestan?? And what doseage? Not wild on taking these meds as pessaries


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Cyclogest should be available freely. I always got mine in Boots and if the did not have enough they were in by next day. Unless there is a manufacturing problem?

The other question, only a doctor can prescribe for you. Saying you could go back to ultrogestan and suggesting a dose is an act of prescribing, and I am not allowed to do that as I would be taking responsibility for the effects on your pregnancy. I am not your doctor. You have to speak to your clinic. Ultrogestan is a progesterone like the cyclogest, but there might be differences in absorption by different routes of administration.

Some clinics don't even give progesterone support after a bfp - there are so many opinions.


----------

